# Gypsy wedding



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

So where do all these gypsies get all the cash from? Seems alot of money is going around on the programme???


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing! I guess lower taxes and a lot of cash in hand jobs. Also I guess they might be claiming benefits as well. Very interesting programme, opened my eyes that's for sure!


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> and a lot of cash in hand jobs


 :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

You could ask a lot of pensioners who have paid thousands to get a tree pruned or some needless work done on their roof.

Although no point asking as they usually suffer from dementia.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Cover someones existing driveway with £20 worth of tarmac, charge £3500 for doing it and bully people into paying you. That's how they have so much cash flying around.


----------



## audidioTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Bunch of thieving pykies. They're always on the rob around here, burgling sheds, robbing lead off roofs, you gotta hide yur bloody pencils. And how is it that no matter where the pykie is from in the Uk they all have some type of irish accent? I mean, what is that all about. Watchout, watchout there's a pykie about.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

didn't we decide gypsies had morals the other day?

maybe not today then.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

London said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > and a lot of cash in hand jobs
> ...


There's ya morals for ya lol


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

McKenzie said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I guess lower taxes and a lot of cash in hand jobs. Also I guess they might be claiming benefits as well. Very interesting programme, opened my eyes that's for sure!


TAX? you are having a bubble mate, pikeys don't pay tax :lol:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

ah, it takes me back to the early 90's with the comic strip in the Viz called "Thieving Gypsy B*stards", they pretty much hit the nail on the head.

not sure if they would get away with that now in the PC life we now have to live.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They make money on scrap metal. Do you notice they dont't show the husband's faces in it though, just all the wives and kids?


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

It made me laugh, they are so backward! I bet their cash doesn't come from legal activities!

Like the frocks though! Ha ha!


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah make money from scrap metal!!!

small village near us had two bronze gates nicked from a cemetry, gates had been there for a lot of years but disappeared shortly after a gypo encapment had been estabished within few miles.

what f*cks me off is they want all the goodies that society provides, doctors, schooling, benefits etc but the f*ckers do not pay penny one into the pot.

heard them bitchin the other night that they (while being evicted from an illegal site) were being deprived of these society provided fuctions and had to stop myself kicking the TV in.

if you wanna play, you have to pay......if not f*ck off.......a ferry to a remote island where they could live their backward lives and not affect the rest of us would not be too hard to sort out..........or is it just me.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

bluush said:


> yeah make money from scrap metal!!!
> 
> small village near us had two bronze gates nicked from a cemetry, gates had been there for a lot of years but disappeared shortly after a gypo encapment had been estabished within few miles.
> 
> ...


Yea that eps done my nut in too, they expect everything but dont want
To pay anything into the pot, like others in society like that they should be shipped off...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing! I guess lower taxes and a lot of cash in hand jobs. Also I guess they might be claiming benefits as well. Very interesting programme, opened my eyes that's for sure!
> ...


I didn't want to say it so bluntly but yes they don't pay any taxes! :lol: They also think grabbing a girl and running away with her into the nearest bush is also acceptable but I won't say any more on that. *Cough* RAPE!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Met a gypsy couple on holiday in Mexico last year. Fantastic laugh and we spent most of the holiday (pissed) with them.

His stories would make your eyes water though - very hard worker (scrap metal, livestock, building clearances) but income tax, MOT, car insurance, driving licence, driving whilst sober etc etc were all a mystery to him.

Oh - and 2 or 3 5* star holidays a year were the norm.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Met a gypsy couple on holiday in Mexico last year. Fantastic laugh and we spent most of the holiday (pissed) with them.
> 
> His stories would make your eyes water though - very hard worker (scrap metal, livestock, building clearances) but income tax, MOT, car insurance, driving licence, driving whilst sober etc etc were all a mystery to him.
> 
> Oh - and 2 or 3 5* star holidays a year were the norm.


did you count ya fingers or rings after you shook hands?? hope u didnt divulge where u live as holidaying in mexico isnt cheap...........radar radar these people have bucks lets hook up with them and rob them later in year


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

so, we're not suppose to like gypsies


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

BLinky said:


> so, we're not suppose to like gypsies


Once you've had some experience with them you won't....


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I didn't want to say it so bluntly but yes they don't pay any taxes! :lol: They also think grabbing a girl and running away with her into the nearest bush is also acceptable but I won't say any more on that. *Cough* RAPE!


To be fair, I dont think the 'grabbing' ritual leads to anything more than the boy showing his interest for the girl and stealing a (forced) kiss. That is what I made of it any way.

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Two minutes to go .........


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

SkyIns said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want to say it so bluntly but yes they don't pay any taxes! :lol: They also think grabbing a girl and running away with her into the nearest bush is also acceptable but I won't say any more on that. *Cough* RAPE!
> ...


Well I personally think it's very harsh to "grab" a girl and force her off by her hair. Most non Gypsy people would be quite alarmed at this and call the police or go and help out in a situation like that. Each to their own but I really think that the whole gypsy lifestyle is extremely unfair on the women, at least there caravan's are clean!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

basically blinky.........they live by there rules not societies............!!!! you and ya rules we will do it our way!!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

You're about spot on there Blinky.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Do they hit them with a big wooden club before dragging them off by their hair :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Not far from the truth Bob (Stevie!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

McKenzie said:


> SkyIns said:
> 
> 
> > McKenzie said:
> ...


I agree


----------



## cyberil (Feb 5, 2011)

Another reason they have tons of dosh - there's no mortgage on a bloody caravan and they're cheaper than a house!!!! Mind you some of the women look fit if a bit like prostitutes, that's the only reason I watch it...


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, dont get me wrong, it is not something I agree with, but it is not rape.



cyberil said:


> that's the only reason I watch it...


At least you are honest! :lol:

Ollie


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

They do like their Audi's.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> They do like their Audi's.


 :lol: :lol:

I watched it last night. Quite amazing! 

So, the head Pikey tells us his main income is from re-surfacing driveways and probably a bit of cowboy roofing as well.

Just a bully boy really. Preying on the old an unsure.

Nasty piece of work.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A brand new convertible Audi every 6 months ......I'm gonna become a pikey I think!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> A brand new convertible Audi every 6 months ......I'm gonna become a pikey I think!!


Sod it, I might join you!  Second thought, best not, I might have to be grabbed and end up marrying you! :lol:

I had a gypsy knock at my front door last year offering to cut my 300ft hedge.

I thought he was the electricity meter man as I was expecting him to come and read our meter. Before asking who he was I invited him through my house to the back, to go back outside up the side of the house to read the meter. (both the side gates were padlocked hence the invite through the home). It was only when we got to the back of the house he said he wanted to offer to trim my hedge and wasn't the meter man :lol: . I felt such a prat. He only gave me a mobile number, I asked where he was based and he gave me some random address I had never heard of in his paddy irish accent and said he had lots of 'men working for him'. He seemed quite nice, wasn't pushy, BUT, after this I felt very vulnerable.

Now I don't answer the door unless I'm expecting people and close the front of the drive and house off so people can't randomly walk up and knock and try to sell me things.

I'm slowly learning it pays to be unsociable!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

he wanted to offer to trim my bush and wasn't the meter man!!!!

dotti behave lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> he wanted to offer to trim my bush and wasn't the meter man!!!!
> 
> dotti behave lol


I've already been told off today by stevie for being smutty somewhere on this forum pmsl I just think you men have over imaginitive imaginations


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm smut - me too Dotts, me too!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SalsredTT said:


> Hmm smut - me too Dotts, me too!


Watch it Sal, there's a few on here that don't appreciate a woman's sense of humour unless we talk top gear or coil packs and millteks of course :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww no - to be fair it was in the nicest possible way! But I hear you .....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> ...... unless we talk top gear or coil packs and millteks of course :lol:


My ex girlfriend had a coil pack fitted ......and she still managed to get pregnant!!! :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nic has put this on series link, I generally go on the laptop whilst it is on, but then find myself watching avidly  

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Right, I'm going to say it, I Like Gypsies. I used to live in Lincolshire and there was a permanent gypsy camp right behind our house and they were a very friendly and helpful bunch of people. They did endless work on my car for free and my parents were more than happy to have them round for a cup of tea. We never had anything nicked and if you ever get any trouble from basically anyone, the gypsies were a good group of people to be acquainted with.
Yes they did have sporadic tyre fires and there were some fairly regular 'starighteners' that took place in the field behind the house, but other than this they got on very well with everyone in the village, and I belive they are still there to this day.
True, some of their customs are a bit alien to the 'normal' world and the way they conduct themselves can be a little out of the norm, but they definitely have their own moral code and I respect to some extent their strong desire to protect their heritage and stick a big v sign up to the establishment that has so effectively brainwashed other sectors of society.
It is true they try to avoid paying tax as much as possible, (who does'nt?), but they also spend a lot of money within the communities that they are allowed to live, so perversely do contribute to the economy, sometimes the stereotype is not always the norm.
The need for true freedom is something that should never be taken for granted.......cripes, I need to go and have a lie down.

O'ceans O'7


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe if they are nice to you and your nice back they won't steal from you or bring you harm. I do love the way they do their weddings in the gypsy programme though and the dresses are wonderfully outrageous as is everything else. Those gypsy girlies do scrub up well it has to be said 8) . Paddy can tarmac my drive anytime also :lol: ... as long as he brings his ibis audi :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> Right, I'm going to say it, I Like Gypsies. I used to live in Lincolshire and there was a permanent gypsy camp right behind our house and they were a very friendly and helpful bunch of people. They did endless work on my car for free and my parents were more than happy to have them round for a cup of tea. We never had anything nicked and if you ever get any trouble from basically anyone, the gypsies were a good group of people to be acquainted with.
> Yes they did have sporadic tyre fires and there were some fairly regular 'starighteners' that took place in the field behind the house, but other than this they got on very well with everyone in the village, and I belive they are still there to this day.
> True, some of their customs are a bit alien to the 'normal' world and the way they conduct themselves can be a little out of the norm, but they definitely have their own moral code and I respect to some extent their strong desire to protect their heritage and stick a big v sign up to the establishment that has so effectively brainwashed other sectors of society.
> It is true they try to avoid paying tax as much as possible, (who does'nt?), but they also spend a lot of money within the communities that they are allowed to live, so perversely do contribute to the economy, sometimes the stereotype is not always the norm.
> ...


When I was in the Police, we were always at the campsites, of which there were quite a few in the Aylesbury area - on one occasion we had to go en-masse with armed police, dogs etc etc.

It would seem your experience was more the exception that proves the rule Clarissa 

Charlene


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I'm going to say it, I Like Gypsies. I used to live in Lincolshire and there was a permanent gypsy camp right behind our house and they were a very friendly and helpful bunch of people. They did endless work on my car for free and my parents were more than happy to have them round for a cup of tea. We never had anything nicked and if you ever get any trouble from basically anyone, the gypsies were a good group of people to be acquainted with.
> ...


 You are probably quite right Charlene, it was a very small gypsy encampment, and it was basically made up of just two or three families that had been there for a few generations. I guess it is a lot like in life though, some people are good and others not so much. I do think a lot of how the gypsies that lived near me behaved had a lot to do with the fact that they were befriended by other people in the village so did not feel on the outskirts of our little community.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

London said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > and a lot of cash in hand jobs
> ...


I wouldn't say there's a lot of cash in 'hand jobs', but I do OK out of it.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Here we go again - last in the series.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I was at the opticians earlier & I read in the newspaper that Paddy Doherty has has his jaw broken in two places whilst fighting. Fighting his 20 year old cousin that is :?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-star-attacked-cousin-drinking-session.html


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Traveller families are considering legal action over the impact of My Big Fat Gypsy Weddings on their community, it has been reported.
The Channel 4 documentary series ended this week having pulled in more than 8million viewers per episode but has been criticised by gypsies for its depiction of their lifestyle.
One representative group said the show had led to bullying and, after claims it is affecting their livelihoods, the community is reportedly seeking a *£10million* compensation payment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... z1EKKwLaNr

Just a foot note!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

big, fat, gypsy, ugly, slutty-

I'd like to wear one of them big dresses for a day to do my house work in.

I think it's an achievement to wear that dress!!


----------

